# (APOEL Nicosia vs FC Copenhagen) Odds Analysis 26th Aug



## dannyg (Aug 26, 2009)

*Euro and Asia Handicap Odd’s Analysis*
League: UEFA Champions League
Date: 26th August 2009
Team: APOEL Nicosia vs FC Copenhagen
*Analysis Summary:*
The average euro fixed odd is 2.41 3.25 2.70 from 100 Bookmakers. Home and away's odds are close which meant that both teams are chance to win from this game. Bet365 is 2.50 3.60 2.62 > 2.50 3.30 2.75, Ladbrokes is 2.40 3.25 2.50 > 2.50 3.40 2.70 and William is 2.37 3.10 2.62 >2.50 3.40 2.70. Ladbrokes and William are open same fee on the draw odds which are mean that either open home or away, however the home team is since to more support by bookmakers. AH odd is Nicosia give 0 with low water fee level which is also showing confident to home team. Home team is good form at the home games records and even pre UEFA Champions league qualifies. Draw odd is high which is consider un normal and bookmakers are intend to seduce the punter to believe that Home team is higher chance to win in this game. Soccer Tips 4U is confident to Copenhagen can unbeaten in this game.
Suggest betting strategy:
*Danny G Predict: FC Copenhagen (0)*
Confident: 7.5/10

I hope you have enjoy and benefit from "Premium Euro and Asia Handicap Odd’s Analysis"

Aspire to Success
Danny G


----------



## Anggun (Aug 26, 2009)

Very good analysis


----------

